
Write iPhone apps with Mono - nreece
http://www.mono-project.com/MonoTouch
======
NonEUCitizen
I was wondering whether output is statically or dynamically linked to the Mono
runtime, since last I checked, Mono runtime is LGPL. I found this info:

<http://www.mono-project.com/MonoTouch_Beta>

Caveats

We consider MonoTouch feature complete, but there will be bugs lurking in this
beta release. We will be issuing new builds every few days to correct bugs
that developers will be running into, so please report these issues to the
monotouch@lists.ximian.com mailing list.

The beta does not come with a license to redistribute the code beyond testing.
For that you will need to wait for the official release in the first two weeks
of September to buy the real product version.

